# Allattamento artificiale



## danny (18 Novembre 2016)

*Allattamento artificiale: il ruolo dell'uomo dopo il parto*

Mia figlia è stata allattata artificialmente.
Sua mamma decise di non allattarla al seno. In clinica quando comunicò la cosa una dottoressa (di qualche programma regionale) la criticò aspramente e minacciò di chiamare uno psicologo.
Mia moglie rispose picche rivendicando la sua autonomia decisionale.
Il latte artificiale permise anche a me, padre, di contribuire all'allattamento. 
E io ne fui felice, come genitore. Fu un momento di inclusione in una realtà che mi sarebbe stata altrimenti preclusa, e vi devo dire la verità, fu emozionante e mi fece amare quel piccolino di cui ancora serbo il ricordo mentre ciucciava. I suoi occhi li ho ancora presenti, oggi. 
Ci alternavamo nelle poppate e nostra figlia cresceva sazia, aveva un sonno regolare.
Contrariamente a tutte le previsioni più infauste che ci furono trasmesse, i famosi anticorpi trasmessi dalla mamma che sarebbero venuti meno, mia figlia non si ammalava mai.
Non ebbe nulla, se non una fugace varicella presa da un compagno all'asilo, qualche anno più tardi.
Infatti i primi anni le nostre notti erano tranquille, fatta salva la sesta poppata.
Dopo dieci anni mia figlia è una bambina intelligente, alta, robusta, forte, equilibrata.
E' autonoma a scuola, in cui primeggia, è affettuosa ugualmente.
Malgrado, e lo ripeto, le previsioni infauste.
Non ha allergie, contrariamente a me che sono stato allattato al seno, che sono un colabrodo fin da quando ero bambino. E questo già lo immaginavo, visto che mio fratello, molto più robusto di me, venne allattato artificialmente.
Anche la salute fisica della mamma non è venuta meno. Una nostra amica, che ha allattato i figli (andando a dargli il lattino anche a 3 anni), ha avuto un tumore al seno. Allattare non l'ha protetta: evidentemente non rientrava nelle statistiche, purtroppo.
E anche questa minaccia che ci venne fatta, per ora non ha avuto riscontro.
Già, perché il problema vero, l'unico,  è stato l'opinione degli altri.
Quando racconti che rifiuti l'allattamento al seno, vieni giudicata come una persona che non ha a cuore la salute del bambino, cioè una pessima madre.
A volte le parole, a volte i silenzi giudicano, a volte anche la solita domanda "Perché? Hai dei problemi?"
Oggi una donna che fa una scelta diversa, in molte situazioni viene ancora giudicata. 
Esattamente come ieri, perché trasgredisce un ruolo che lei deve riconoscere per trovare un'identità sociale riconosciuta da altre donne.
E un po' mi dispiace, perché anche questa non è libertà, non è parità.
Ma non ce ne accorgiamo.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Mia figlia è stata allattata artificialmente.
> Sua mamma decise di non allattarla al seno. In clinica quando comunicò la cosa una dottoressa (di qualche programma regionale) la criticò aspramente e minacciò di chiamare uno psicologo.
> Mia moglie rispose picche rivendicando la sua autonomia decisionale.
> Il latte artificiale permise anche a me, padre, di contribuire all'allattamento.
> ...


Condivido moltissimo sulla discriminazione delle scelte che non piace nemeno a me come atteggiamento in linea generale 
nel particolare pare che il latte materno sia efficace per il discorso anticorpi poi come sappiamo ormai bene ogni caso è a se


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2016)

*Scateniamo l'inferno*

La montata lattea è un evento naturale.
Con la montata lattea allattare è una necessità fisica quale urinare, ma che richiede un'azione esterna per dare sollievo.
Ovviamente se sfortunatamente non avviene da sempre sono state cercate soluzioni e quelle odierne sono ottime, avendo noi le condizioni igieniche per farlo.
Rifiutare *per principio* l'allattamento è per me segno di un rifiuto di quell'aspetto del ruolo materno.
Storicamente è stato un comportamento diffuso tra le classi alte per l'idea di non rovinare il fisico e consentire il rientro rapido nella vita sociale di rappresentanza.
Una mia amica ha allattato, ma ha smesso presto perché si sentiva a disagio a conciliare o scindere l'immagine del suo corpo per la relazione sessuale e quella del corpo fornitore di cibo.
L'allattamento fa secernere sostanze che favoriscono le contrazioni uterine per riportarlo alle dimensioni pregravidanza e contribuiscono all'attaccamento.
È un'esperienza molto fisica e dà anche un piacere fisico.
Rifiutarla indica certamente qualcosa.
Ovviamente in ogni cosa ci sono aspetti positivi e negativi e, di conseguenza, l'allattamento artificiale (credo che poi troveremo un aggettivo più gradevole) ha quelli indicati e soprattutto una maggiore indipendenza dalla madre è un maggiore coinvolgimento del padre.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Condivido moltissimo sulla discriminazione delle scelte che non piace nemeno a me come atteggiamento in linea generale
> nel particolare pare che il latte materno sia efficace per il discorso anticorpi poi come sappiamo ormai bene ogni caso è a se


La discriminazione delle scelte è sbagliata, ma in ogni attività capita di incontrare persone con comportamenti e atteggiamenti che chi interagisce professionalmente riconosce come non positivi. Sarebbe bene consigliare con modi più dolci, educati e rispettosi, forse qualche volta non si riesce.
È anche vero che chi si occupa di un settore professionalmente, che non ha magari sperimentato personalmente, tende a essere un po' arrogante. Immagino, ad esempio, che se una donna non riesce ad avere figli che desidera molto possa essere irritata di fronte a una donna che compie scelte che lei interpreta come un rifiuto di qualcosa che lei vorrebbe.
Gli psicoterapeuti fanno anni di analisi per evitare proiezioni, gli altri operatori in campi che toccano la sfera personale no.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La discriminazione delle scelte è sbagliata, ma in ogni attività capita di incontrare persone con comportamenti e atteggiamenti che chi interagisce professionalmente riconosce come non positivi. Sarebbe bene consigliare con modi più dolci, educati e rispettosi, forse qualche volta non si riesce.
> È anche vero che chi si occupa di un settore professionalmente, che non ha magari sperimentato personalmente, tende a essere un po' arrogante. Immagino, ad esempio, che se una donna non riesce ad avere figli che desidera molto possa essere irritata di fronte a una donna che compie scelte che lei interpreta come un rifiuto di qualcosa che lei vorrebbe.
> Gli psicoterapeuti fanno anni di analisi per evitare proiezioni, gli altri operatori in campi che toccano la sfera personale no.


Vero, una mia amica fu colpevolizzata in ospedale perché non riusciva ad attaccare il bimbo al seno 
aveva un seno ed un capezzolo piuttosto piccolo e insomma sto figlio non riusciva ad attaccarsi come doveva e la trattarono malissimo le infermiere della nursery 
stronze proprio, poi con calma e con l'aiuto di una ostetrica riuscì a fare tutto


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero, una mia amica fu colpevolizzata in ospedale perché non riusciva ad attaccare il bimbo al seno
> aveva un seno ed un capezzolo piuttosto piccolo e insomma sto figlio non riusciva ad attaccarsi come doveva e la trattarono malissimo le infermiere della nursery
> stronze proprio, poi con calma e con l'aiuto di una ostetrica riuscì a fare tutto


Poi ognuno di noi si crede unico e lo è ma le situazioni non lo sono e per chi lavora in quel settore sei solo l'ennesima persona che fa storie per una piccolezza.
Esiste la lega del latte con donne che seguono un percorso formativo per assistere e sostenere nell'allattamento


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La montata lattea è un evento naturale.
> Con la montata lattea allattare è una necessità fisica quale urinare, ma che richiede un'azione esterna per dare sollievo.
> Ovviamente se sfortunatamente non avviene da sempre sono state cercate soluzioni e quelle odierne sono ottime, avendo noi le condizioni igieniche per farlo.
> *Rifiutare per principio l'allattamento è per me segno di un rifiuto di quell'aspetto del ruolo materno.*
> ...


(Lavorava in nero e dopo un mese era già sul posto di lavoro.)
In ogni caso, la libertà per una donna è anche quella di non considerarsi funzionale come corpo ad alcun ruolo o subordinata ad alcun giudizio nel caso di una scelta sul proprio corpo.
Già pensare che dietro a una scelta vi sia un rifiuto, implica un giudizio.
Un uomo, per esempio, non è tenuto a scegliere se allattare o meno.
E come tale non è subordinato al giudizio alcuno sul suo ruolo nella gravidanza.
Può andare in palestra a farsi i muscoli come prima, dormire sonni tranquilli mentre la moglie si alza per allattare, pretendere di non essere disturbato se il bimbo piange e nessuno gli darà mai contro. Quanti uomini sono così?
Perché nell'opinione comune la maternità è donna e a essa ella deve essere subordinata.
Perché?


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi ognuno di noi si crede unico e lo è ma le situazioni non lo sono e per chi lavora in quel settore sei solo l'ennesima persona che fa storie per una piccolezza.
> Esiste la lega del latte con donne che seguono un percorso formativo per assistere e sostenere nell'allattamento


Già esatto 
ho una brutta esperienza con una distensione della vescica non riconosciuta dalla capo sala del reparto, che mi ha lasciato a torcermi dai dolori per 2 ore, dicendo che ero frignona, poi il medico( fatto chiamare da me )  ha stabilito che avevo una distensione della vescica e che toccava sbloccare 
mi disse sentirai un dolore acutissimo e urlerai ma poi ti sbloccherai 
e così fu, comunque nei due giorni seguenti andare in bagno continuo' ad essere dolorosissimo


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La montata lattea è un evento naturale.
> Con la montata lattea allattare è una necessità fisica quale urinare, ma che richiede un'azione esterna per dare sollievo.
> Ovviamente se sfortunatamente non avviene da sempre sono state cercate soluzioni e quelle odierne sono ottime, avendo noi le condizioni igieniche per farlo.
> Rifiutare *per principio* l'allattamento è per me segno di un rifiuto di quell'aspetto del ruolo materno.
> ...


E scusate se è poco.
Io sono estremamente favorevole proprio per questo.
Esperienza che ripeterei.
Sentirsi come padre inclusi in questa esperienza straordinaria non è poco.
E il legame "fisico", io l'ho sentito eccome.
Anche con un biberon.
Ma quelle mani, quegli occhi, l'odore... chi se li dimentica.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> (Lavorava in nero e dopo un mese era già sul posto di lavoro.)
> In ogni caso, la libertà per una donna è anche quella di non considerarsi funzionale come corpo ad alcun ruolo o subordinata ad alcun giudizio nel caso di una scelta sul proprio corpo.
> Già pensare che dietro a una scelta vi sia un rifiuto, implica un giudizio.
> Un uomo, per esempio, non è tenuto a scegliere se allattare o meno.
> ...


Perché partorisce lei?
I problemi contingenti sono un'altra cosa.
Però se era in nero la sua libertà era in gioco sul lavoro, non nell'allattare o no.
È sano sempre riconoscere la realtà e fa parte della realtà avere un corpo che funziona in un determinato modo. Sarebbe indice di problemi, e lo è, rifiutare le mestruazioni o la menopausa o L' eiaculazione.

Per quanto riguarda invece la relazione con il bambino è un'altra storia.
Quando ho avuto mia figlia ho acquistato a metà prezzo un libro di un pediatra di estremo buon senso che diceva tra le altre cose che "un figlio starà molto molto tempo con i genitori, non è necessario dare tutto subito ".
È un fatto che il contatto fisico è importante per la crescita e può benissimo darlo il padre, la nonna, la balia è la madre che non alllatta al seno. Però trovo normale che si consigli un colloquio psicologico quando si manifesta un rifiuto così deciso.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Già esatto
> ho una brutta esperienza con una distensione della vescica non riconosciuta dalla capo sala del reparto, che mi ha lasciato a torcermi dai dolori per 2 ore, dicendo che ero frignona, poi il medico( fatto chiamare da me )  ha stabilito che avevo una distensione della vescica e che toccava sbloccare
> mi disse sentirai un dolore acutissimo e urlerai ma poi ti sbloccherai
> e così fu, comunque nei due giorni seguenti andare in bagno continuo' ad essere dolorosissimo


Io ho avuto problemi con il primo parto perché la dilatazione ha avuto una accelerazione anomala.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho avuto problemi con il primo parto perché la dilatazione ha avuto una accelerazione anomala.


E ti hanno trattato  male anche a te ?


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché partorisce lei?
> I problemi contingenti sono un'altra cosa.
> Però se era in nero la sua libertà era in gioco sul lavoro, non nell'allattare o no.
> È sano sempre riconoscere la realtà e fa parte della realtà avere un corpo che funziona in un determinato modo. Sarebbe indice di problemi, e lo è, rifiutare le mestruazioni o la menopausa o L' eiaculazione.
> ...



Io no.
Fa parte di quella autodeterminazione che è parte della donna - e dell'uomo moderno.
Autodeterminazione che è anche:
scegliere pianificando nel tempo la gravidanza (o anche escluderla dalla propria vita)
scegliere se partorire con dolore o no 
scegliere di portare a termine una gravidanza o meno
scegliere nei casi di necessità la fecondazione assistita
Etc.

Sono tutti casi in cui non vi è un approccio naturale all'essere genitore, ma consapevole.
E questo lo ritengo fondamentale, come principio di libertà.
La libertà di scegliere il modo in cui vivere (o non vivere) un'esperienza.
Che dire delle mamme che si sentono "colpevolizzate" perché non riescono a allattare adeguatamente?
O non hanno abbastanza latte?
Ha senso il sentirsi "inadeguate" rispetto ad altre?
Ha senso - inoltre- dover scegliere tra allattare al seno e la propria attività professionale, e provare sensi di colpa nel caso si scelga di dedicare il proprio tempo al lavoro non chiedendo i permessi per l'allattamento?
Sono scelte "sociali" che all'uomo non vengono richieste.
Perché se è vero che la gravidanza è solo femminile, per impossibilità fisica di fare altrimenti, tutto il resto è condivisibile e non esclusivo di un genere rispetto all'altro.
Dal cambiare i pannolini al provvedere all'alimentazione del nascituro tutto può essere condiviso in egual modo. 
Teoricamente consente anche un avvicinamento della coppia.
In alcune coppie ho notato che nella fase neonatale il marito subisce un allontanamento e la neomamma è concentrata principalmente sul bimbo, assumendo il ruolo totalizzante di mamma.
Sarà naturale quanto si vuole, ma è sano?


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2016)

Ricordo che all'epoca parlai di questa cosa con mia madre.
Lei allattò me al seno.
Mio fratello anni dopo con il latte artificiale.
Mia madre approvò molto la scelta di mia moglie.
L'allattamento al seno fu per mia madre un'esperienza faticosa, a livello fisico, tanto che alla successiva gravidanza le venne consigliato di allattare artificialmente e lei ne fu ben contenta.
Erano gli anni 70. 
Nel suo racconto ricorda che all'epoca erano in molte a scegliere l'alternativa dal latte artificiale.
Lei lo considerò come una specie di liberazione.
E ne fu ben contenta.
Non era certo per mantenere le belle tette, mia madre non ha mai dato importanza all'aspetto fisico, anche se oggi si ritiene che chi fa questa scelta lo faccia per l'estetica o perché soffre di problemi.
Mia madre, passato l'entusiasmo del primo, e vista la fatica e i problemi, salutò con gioia il latte artificiale del secondo.
Che glielo poteva dare anche la babysitter, quando lei lavorava, per dire.
E credo che una mamma serena sia sempre meglio di una mamma stressata, e che ognuno comprenda quale sia la scelta ottimale per vivere una maternità serena. Che è tanto di salute per il figlio...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E ti hanno trattato  male anche a te ?


Mi dicevano di non fare scene e di non spingere e che non potevo essere pronta. Infatti...si vedeva la testa.:facepalm:


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2016)

Io ho allattato ma non sono una talebana della allattamento come tante ne ho incontrate
Però rifiutare a priori di farlo non l ho mai davvero capito 
La maggior parte dei rifiuti nel mio giri di amicizie e stara fatta dalle sciure quelle me o propense in generale al sacrificio 
Quelle più umili hanno allattato tutte e non credo x un discorso economico 
Credetemi e così saranno numeri ma è così 

Detto questo ognuno faccia un po cosa vuole 
Allattare ti stanca non hai orari x un bel po con il bibe risolvi prima 

Io la mia prima la allattai poco x che x via di un lutto molto forte capitata proprio mentre all'attacco mi ando via di punto in bianco 
Stress ...

E mi dispiace ma è cresciuta molto bene Cmq l amore mio


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2016)

Io ho allattato ma non sono una talebana della allattamento come tante ne ho incontrate
Però rifiutare a priori di farlo non l ho mai davvero capito 
La maggior parte dei rifiuti nel mio giri di amicizie e stara fatta dalle sciure quelle me o propense in generale al sacrificio 
Quelle più umili hanno allattato tutte e non credo x un discorso economico 
Credetemi e così saranno numeri ma è così 

Detto questo ognuno faccia un po cosa vuole 
Allattare ti stanca non hai orari x un bel po con il bibe risolvi prima 

Io la mia prima la allattai poco x che x via di un lutto molto forte capitato proprio mentre allattavo mi ando via di punto in bianco 
Stress ...

E mi dispiacqe ma è cresciuta molto bene Cmq l amore mio


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io no.
> Fa parte di quella autodeterminazione che è parte della donna - e dell'uomo moderno.
> Autodeterminazione che è anche:
> scegliere pianificando nel tempo la gravidanza (o anche escluderla dalla propria vita)
> ...


Danny si è sano
La mia moglie amica di pediatra ed oncologa

Non c'è ne il latte materno e meglio punto

Poi molte non ci hanno cazzi e x esaurirsi ben venga il biberon

Però poche palle non sono Madrid  di serie b ma un po poi scassacasso x me si 
Spesso le stesse avevano pure la puericultrice qui x dire


----------



## Piperita (18 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La montata lattea è un evento naturale.
> Con la montata lattea allattare è una necessità fisica quale urinare, ma che richiede un'azione esterna per dare sollievo.
> Ovviamente se sfortunatamente non avviene da sempre sono state cercate soluzioni e quelle odierne sono ottime, avendo noi le condizioni igieniche per farlo.
> Rifiutare *per principio* l'allattamento è per me segno di un rifiuto di quell'aspetto del ruolo materno.
> ...


Aggiungo anche, tra gli aspetti negativi, che la donna che allatta proprio per lo stato di estasi che raggiunge, tende a non fare sesso e a tenere lontano l'uomo che a sua volta si sente escluso dal rapporto e può considerare il neonato un rivale


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Io ho allattato ma non sono una talebana della allattamento come tante ne ho incontrate
> Però rifiutare a priori di farlo non l ho mai davvero capito
> La maggior parte dei rifiuti nel mio giri di amicizie e stara fatta dalle sciure q*uelle me o propense in generale al sacrificio *
> Quelle più umili hanno allattato tutte e non credo x un discorso economico
> ...



Quindi l'essere buone madri presuppone il sacrificio di sé?
E se invece valutassimo positivamente il  tempo trascorso col bambino, considerandolo soprattutto fonte di gioia e non di fatica?
Che c'è di male, a quel punto, nell'escludere ciò che è fonte di stress - o di fatica - nel rapporto col bambino e - anche - col padre?
Attenzione, non sto dicendo che è meglio un allattamento rispetto ad un altro.
Affermo che si può scegliere senza che questo debba portare di conseguenza a un giudizio negativo pregiudizievole.
Nella mentalità comune attuale la donna che non allatta è proprio come valutata come dici tu, poco incline al sacrificio.
Perché per i figli una donna "deve" sacrificare se stessa.
E' così anche per l'uomo?


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Aggiungo anche, tra gli aspetti negativi, che la donna che allatta proprio per lo stato di estasi che raggiunge, tende a non fare sesso e a *tenere lontano l'uomo che a sua volta si sente escluso dal rapporto e può considerare il neonato un rivale*


Accaduto per mio padre.
Ancora adesso, dopo 49 anni, vive il suo rapporto con me in questa maniera.
Questo nei racconti materni.


----------



## Piperita (18 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io no.
> Fa parte di quella autodeterminazione che è parte della donna - e dell'uomo moderno.
> Autodeterminazione che è anche:
> scegliere pianificando nel tempo la gravidanza (o anche escluderla dalla propria vita)
> ...


Mah...io non ho mai fatto questa distinzione. Per me il naturale è: desidero un figlio, lo faccio, lo allatto, come tutti gli animali esistenti.


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Mah...io non ho mai fatto questa distinzione. Per me il naturale è: *desidero un figlio, lo faccio, lo allatto, come tutti gli animali esistent*i.


Noto l'assenza della figura paterna in quello che scrivi.
Come se la questione di fare e gestire un figlio fosse appannaggio totalmente femminile e l'uomo contasse poco nella questione.
Il discorso mio infatti verte proprio sui ruoli che nella creazione di una famiglia vengono ancora stabiliti seguendo la parte istintuale o come dici tu, animale.
E' la donna a desiderare un figlio, a farlo e a gestirlo.
Ma l'uomo, il padre, il marito, dov'è?
Il mio, da uomo, è un discorso sulle parità e sulle identità. 
Fino ad ora gli interventi anche qui sono stati solo femminili.
La questione del nutrimento e quindi della sopravvivenza del neonato sono ancora totalmente responsabilità delle donne.
Perché una donna deve avere "spirito di sacrificio" per non fare morire di fame il figlio di due persone mentre per l'uomo non è necessario, non è richiesto?
L'uomo può pensare alla carriera. 
Al proprio fisico.
Al sesso (quando non lo fa con la moglie).
A dormire (tanto si sveglia lei).
La donna deve faticare  e sacrificarsi, l'uomo è svincolato dal dovere.
E ve lo sto dicendo io che sono uomo, visto dalla parte maschile, visto da chi è stato contento di tenere tra le braccia un esserino di pochi chili e godere dei suoi occhi mentre si nutriva.
Una gioia che per nascita e genere altrimenti non avrei mai potuto provare.
Ma che mi ha fatto capire anche quanto si può essere gelosi di averla tutta per sé questa gioia.
E di cosa ti può mancare se non la provi o, per genere, ne vieni escluso.


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2016)

Ribaltiamo la questione:
mettiamo che in un altro mondo, sia la donna a partorire ma l'uomo ad allattare.
Come vi parrebbe quel mondo?
Migliore?
Più equo?
Peggiore?
Fareste cambio?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2016)

Ho allattato tutti e due i figli. Poco, il latte non era molto e non ero per l'allattamento a richiesta quindi non ho facilitato la cosa. Trovo giusto allattare perché sicuramente per il bambino è la scelta migliore. A me non piaceva. L'ho fatto perché appunto era la cosa migliore per lui. Quando sono passata al biberon per me è stato un sollievo ma ancora ora mi spiace di non averli allattati di più. 
Sono cresciuti entrambi sani. La pediatra li ha sempre visti solo per le visite obbligatorie. 
Per quel che riguarda il rapporto con il padre ho sempre fatto il possibile per coinvolgerlo in tutto il resto quando allattavo anche se non era necessario perché da subito mio marito é stato intercambiabile con me in tutto.
Non ha patito in alcun modo gelosie verso i miei figli proprio perché ho fatto il possibile da subito e sempre per non escluderlo e per creare spazi solo nostri


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho allattato tutti e due i figli. Poco, il latte non era molto e non ero per l'allattamento a richiesta quindi non ho facilitato la cosa. Trovo giusto allattare perché sicuramente per il bambino è la scelta migliore. *A me non piaceva*. L'ho fatto perché appunto era la cosa migliore per lui. Quando sono passata al biberon per me è stato un sollievo ma ancora ora mi spiace di non averli allattati di più.
> Sono cresciuti entrambi sani. La pediatra li ha sempre visti solo per le visite obbligatorie.
> Per quel che riguarda il rapporto con il padre ho sempre fatto il possibile per coinvolgerlo in tutto il resto quando allattavo anche se non era necessario perché da subito mio marito é stato intercambiabile con me in tutto.
> Non ha patito in alcun modo gelosie verso i miei figli proprio perché ho fatto il possibile da subito e sempre per non escluderlo e per creare spazi solo nostri



Perché?


----------



## Piperita (18 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Noto l'assenza della figura paterna in quello che scrivi.
> Come se la questione di fare e gestire un figlio fosse appannaggio totalmente femminile e l'uomo contasse poco nella questione.
> Il discorso mio infatti verte proprio sui ruoli che nella creazione di una famiglia vengono ancora stabiliti seguendo la parte istintuale o come dici tu, animale.
> E' la donna a desiderare un figlio, a farlo e a gestirlo.
> ...


Guarda sono una di quelle donne che hanno un istinto materno elevato, avrei fatto un figli anche senza partner, con l'inseminazione. Pertanto che ci sia l'uomo o no, non cambia molto.
In ogni caso non dico che l'uomo se c'è, non debba essere presente, solo che per me allattare è una diretta conseguenza del partorire un figlio, non esiste differenza, è un tutt'uno


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Perché?


Non è che non mi piaceva allattare non mi piaceva essere vincolata a questo. 
Non so come spiegarlo


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Guarda sono una di quelle donne che hanno un istinto materno elevato, avrei fatto un figli anche senza partner, con l'inseminazione. Pertanto che ci sia l'uomo o no, non cambia molto.
> In ogni caso non dico che l'uomo se c'è, non debba essere presente, solo che per me allattare è una diretta conseguenza del partorire un figlio, non esiste differenza, è un tutt'uno


L'uomo quindi è una figura secondaria e funzionale al tuo desiderio di avere un figlio, se ho capito bene. È un po' una negazione del padre  in una famiglia, ma ci sta, è il tuo approccio ed è importante esserne consapevole. Tra l'altro credo che non poche che si sposano sull'onda dell'orologio biologico la pensino cosi, senza ammetterlo. Lui lo sa? E come lo interpreta?


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è che non mi piaceva allattare non mi piaceva essere vincolata a questo.
> Non so come spiegarlo


Credo di aver capito. A mia moglie metteva ansia quel vincolo.
Tra l'altro credo che sia una delle cause di stress da allattamento di non poche donne. Parlo per sentito dire, ovviamente.


----------



## Piperita (18 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> L'uomo quindi è una figura secondaria e funzionale al tuo desiderio di avere un figlio, se ho capito bene. È un po' una negazione del padre come necessario in una famiglia, ma ci sta, è il tuo approccio ed è importante esserne consapevole. Tra l'altro credo che non poche che si sposano sull'onda dell'orologio biologico la pensino cosi, senza ammetterlo. Lui lo sa? E come lo interpreta?


Non fraintendere. Quando feci i miei figli non pensavo certo queste cose, me è stato tempo fa. Adesso penso che se non avessi avuto figli li avrei fatti anche con un donatore e sia chiaro che non mi sarei sposata solo per avere un figlio....poi certo sto parlando per ipotesi e idee che mi sono fatta per strada...chissà come sarebbe andata in realtà


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non fraintendere. Quando feci i miei figli non pensavo certo queste cose, me è stato tempo fa. Adesso penso che se non avessi avuto figli li avrei fatti anche con un donatore e sia chiaro che non mi sarei sposata solo per avere un figlio....poi certo sto parlando per ipotesi e idee che mi sono fatta per strada...chissà come sarebbe andata in realtà


Ma sono tutte ipotesi anche le mie. Chissà come sarebbe andata con un'altra donna che avesse preferito l'allattamento al seno. Probabilmente ora scriverei cose diverse. Diciamo che all'epoca mi fecero male le critiche nei confronti di mia moglie, a dispetto delle quali ora mia figlia è cresciuta splendidamente. E non ho mai dubitato del contrario. Dopodiché ragioni sulla cosa e ti chiedi il perché.


----------



## Piperita (18 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma sono tutte ipotesi anche le mie. Chissà come sarebbe andata con un'altra donna che avesse preferito l'allattamento al seno. Probabilmente ora scriverei cose diverse. Diciamo che all'epoca mi fecero male le critiche nei confronti di mia moglie, a dispetto delle quali ora mia figlia è cresciuta splendidamente. E non ho mai dubitato del contrario. Dopodiché ragioni sulla cosa e ti chiedi il perché.


Le ipotesi riguardano l'eventuale donatore ma l'aver allattato  come conseguenza naturale del parto è realtà  nella mia vita


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non fraintendere. Quando feci i miei figli non pensavo certo queste cose, me è stato tempo fa. Adesso penso che se non avessi avuto figli li avrei fatti anche con un donatore e sia chiaro che non mi sarei sposata solo per avere un figlio....poi certo sto parlando per ipotesi e idee che mi sono fatta per strada...chissà come sarebbe andata in realtà


Ecco a me invece non verrebbe mai in mente di fare figli senza un uomo che penso possa essere un buon padre 
La mia "voglia" di avere un figlio è nata perché stavo con l'uomo giusto con cui volevo crescere quei figli


----------



## Piperita (18 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco a me invece non verrebbe mai in mente di fare figli senza un uomo che penso possa essere un buon padre
> La mia "voglia" di avere un figlio è nata perché stavo con l'uomo giusto con cui volevo crescere quei figli


A 20 anni anche io avevo questa idea. Adesso che sono più matura e sono consapevole di poter crescere un figlio da sola (se non ne avessi) , li farei serenamente anche senza un uomo.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> A 20 anni anche io avevo questa idea. Adesso che sono più matura e sono consapevole di poter crescere un figlio da sola (se non ne avessi) , li farei serenamente anche senza un uomo.


Ne ho 46 e continuo a pensarla così
Non farei mai un figlio senza essere come prima cosa una coppia serena con un uomo che sa essere un buon padre e che sia intercambiabile con me
Adoro i miei figli ma penso che si possa avere una vita serena anche senza


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi l'essere buone madri presuppone il sacrificio di sé?
> E se invece valutassimo positivamente il  tempo trascorso col bambino, considerandolo soprattutto fonte di gioia e non di fatica?
> Che c'è di male, a quel punto, nell'escludere ciò che è fonte di stress - o di fatica - nel rapporto col bambino e - anche - col padre?
> Attenzione, non sto dicendo che è meglio un allattamento rispetto ad un altro.
> ...


Va be danny dai è che cazzo allatti  7/9 mesi e daje 
Che discorso ridicolo e naturalmente bello dare cibo al.peoprio cucciolo e così in natura ecc.se.vuoi prenderti solo.la.aprte facile e pigliati un cicciobello
Io ho amiche che dopo 3 ff facevano palestra usscivano trascinando neonqti a cene aperitivi e si giustifucavano dopo come te 

E te lo dice una che ha sempre lavorato fatto sport ecc

Secondo me non regge tuo discorso o solo in parte


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi l'essere buone madri presuppone il sacrificio di sé?
> E se invece valutassimo positivamente il  tempo trascorso col bambino, considerandolo soprattutto fonte di gioia e non di fatica?
> Che c'è di male, a quel punto, nell'escludere ciò che è fonte di stress - o di fatica - nel rapporto col bambino e - anche - col padre?
> Attenzione, non sto dicendo che è meglio un allattamento rispetto ad un altro.
> ...


Va be danny dai allatti  7/9 mesi 
Che discorso e ' naturalmente bello dare cibo al.proprio cucciolo e così in natura ecc.se.vuoi prenderti solo.la parte facile e pigliati un cicciobello
Io ho amiche che dopo 3 gg facevano palestra uscivano trascinando neonqti a cene aperitivi e si giustifucavano dopo come te ...io sono felice 
Ok ma a me fa specie ...

E te lo dice una che ha sempre lavorato fatto sport e lotto x essere felice anche affrontando giudizi 

Secondo me non regge tuo discorso o solo in parte ...importante essere serene questo si
Ma perdi serenità se allatti?

Ps : aggiungero che io non impazzito x allattamento lo trovavo troppo vincolante e  passare al biberon non è stata sta tragedia anzi....però deciderlo a  priori mi fa strano anche se non ti rende x me una mamma peggiore ci mancherebbe pure 


..


----------



## Piperita (18 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ne ho 46 e continuo a pensarla così
> Non farei mai un figlio senza essere come prima cosa una coppia serena con un uomo che sa essere un buon padre e che sia intercambiabile con me
> Adoro i miei figli ma penso che si possa avere una vita serena anche senza


Quindi cosa pensi delle ragazze madri o di quelle che usano la banca del seme per dare alla luce? 
Io penso che una donna ha il diritto di essere madre a prescindere dall'uomo o dalla coppia.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Quindi cosa pensi delle ragazze madri o di quelle che usano la banca del seme per dare alla luce?
> Io penso che una donna ha il diritto di essere madre a prescindere dall'uomo o dalla coppia.


Non penso nulla. È una scelta che rispetto non siamo tutte uguali 
Io so cosa vale per me e non é detto che debba essere così per tutte


----------



## Piperita (18 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non penso nulla. È una scelta che rispetto non siamo tutte uguali
> Io so cosa vale per me e non é detto che debba essere così per tutte


Sì, certo


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Accaduto per mio padre.
> Ancora adesso, dopo 49 anni, vive il suo rapporto con me in questa maniera.
> Questo nei racconti materni.


Uomini con seri problemi quelli così
Dio mi scampi .


----------



## spleen (18 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Danny si è sano
> La mia moglie amica di pediatra ed oncologa
> 
> Non c'è ne il latte materno e meglio punto
> ...


Per piacere, Carola, per piacere, disattiva il correttore.


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Per piacere, Carola, per piacere, disattiva il correttore.


 EH che voglio partecipare ma sono di corsa 

Scusate scusate scusate


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Per piacere, Carola, per piacere, disattiva il correttore.


Madrid


----------



## Skorpio (18 Novembre 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> E scusate se è poco.
> Io sono estremamente favorevole proprio per questo.
> Esperienza che ripeterei.
> Sentirsi come padre inclusi in questa esperienza straordinaria non è poco.
> ...


Anche io ho allattato col biberon, è stato bello.

Un po di casino con quello scalda biberon, ma me la cavavo

Il turno di notte lo facevo io, dopo mi son guardato un sacco di repliche sullabrai di programmi vecchi, mentre lo dondolavo per di addormentarlo, sul passeggino

Quando nel buio mi fermavo speranzoso, lui si voltava da sotto e mi guardava come dire: che cazzo ti fermi oh?

Io lo guardavo come dirgli: ma vaffanculo va...

E continuavo....

Ero l orco di casa che metteva anche le famigerate sondine quando aveva mal di pancia ( mia moglie non se la sentiva, i compiti cruenti li lasciava a me  )


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Aggiungo anche, tra gli aspetti negativi, che la donna che allatta proprio per lo stato di estasi che raggiunge, tende a non fare sesso e a tenere lontano l'uomo che a sua volta si sente escluso dal rapporto e può considerare il neonato un rivale


Io no.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Va be danny dai allatti  7/9 mesi
> Che discorso e ' naturalmente bello dare cibo al.proprio cucciolo e così in natura ecc.se.vuoi prenderti solo.la parte facile e pigliati un cicciobello
> Io ho amiche che dopo 3 gg facevano palestra uscivano trascinando neonqti a cene aperitivi e si giustifucavano dopo come te ...io sono felice
> Ok ma a me fa specie ...
> ...


Concordo. L'allattamento di base dura tre mesi. Non è che si muore a essere vincolate per tre mesi. Anche durante la gravidanza non fai paracadutismo. Funziona così.
Poi se funziona si può andare avanti di più. Con mia figlia ho smesso a tre mesi perché pensavo di avere finito la produzione. Com mio figlio ero più serena e ho smesso quando ho visto che slacciava i bottoni della camicetta  quando voleva il latte. Ma ormai mangiava la pasta.

Non è che quando allattavo mi chiudevo in uno sgabuzzino. Mio marito era presente, quando non era al lavoro, e partecipava. Ho allattato nei parcheggi dei centri commerciali, nei camerini della Rinascente, in spiaggia.  Molto più comodo avere il latte del tipo giusto, sempre disponibile alla temperatura perfetta, senza pericolo di inquinamento che dover preparare biberon. Senza dire del risparmio.


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. L'allattamento di base dura tre mesi. Non è che si muore a essere vincolate per tre mesi. Anche durante la gravidanza non fai paracadutismo. Funziona così.
> Poi se funziona si può andare avanti di più. Con mia figlia ho smesso a tre mesi perché pensavo di avere finito la produzione. Com mio figlio ero più serena e ho smesso quando ho visto che slacciava i bottoni della camicetta  quando voleva il latte. Ma ormai mangiava la pasta.
> 
> Non è che quando allattavo mi chiudevo in uno sgabuzzino. Mio marito era presente, quando non era al lavoro, e partecipava. Ho allattato nei parcheggi dei centri commerciali, nei camerini della Rinascente, in spiaggia.  Molto più comodo avere il latte del tipo giusto, sempre disponibile alla temperatura perfetta, senza pericolo di inquinamento che dover preparare biberon. Senza dire del risparmio.


Brunetta.... tre mesi... la media di quelle che conosco va oltre l'anno e alcune superano i due anni.  
Sono per me, uomo, scelte molto personali e che rispetto, in quanto non ho potere né voglio averlo sul corpo di alcuno. Ed è il corpo di una donna che allatta, non il mio.
Ma il giudizio a priori sulla scelta di una donna su cosa deve e può fare del suo corpo  non lo trovo corretto. 
Eppure c'è. Nel pensiero comune una donna che sceglie di non allattare per qualsiasi motivo personale deve giustificarsi.
E questo giudizio non è nella maggior parte dei casi maschile ma quasi esclusivamente femminile.
In linea di principio perché una donna deve ancora giustificarsi su come amministra il proprio corpo anche nella maternità?
Non dovrebbe essere libera di decidere senza subire pressioni?


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche io ho allattato col biberon, è stato bello.
> 
> Un po di casino con quello scalda biberon, ma me la cavavo
> 
> ...


Skorpio... mi hai capito...
Anch'io... turno di notte.
E lo scaldabiberon.
6 biberon... sterilizzatore... la mattina appena alzato.
Ricordo e ancora adesso sorrido.
Mi sarebbe piaciuto avere altri figli.
L'esperienza mi è piaciuta.
Come ricordo tutto il resto.
Conservo in uno scatolone i biberon, il ciuccio, il piatto della prima pappa, la sua prima bambola con cui andava in giro.
Mia moglie li avrebbe anche buttati via. A me dispiaceva.


----------



## Carola (19 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Skorpio... mi hai capito...
> Anch'io... turno di notte.
> E lo scaldabiberon.
> 6 biberon... sterilizzatore... la mattina appena alzato.
> ...


Tua moglie mi sa di un kayerpiller caro mio 
Tu sei la parte frmminile e sensibile credo 
Io ho conservato tutto delle prime volte ..


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. L'allattamento di base dura tre mesi. Non è che si muore a essere vincolate per tre mesi. Anche durante la gravidanza non fai paracadutismo. Funziona così.
> Poi se funziona si può andare avanti di più. Con mia figlia ho smesso a tre mesi perché pensavo di avere finito la produzione. Com mio figlio ero più serena e ho smesso quando ho visto che slacciava i bottoni della camicetta  quando voleva il latte. Ma ormai mangiava la pasta.
> 
> Non è che quando allattavo mi chiudevo in uno sgabuzzino. Mio marito era presente, quando non era al lavoro, e partecipava. Ho allattato nei parcheggi dei centri commerciali, nei camerini della Rinascente, in spiaggia.  Molto più comodo avere il latte del tipo giusto, sempre disponibile alla temperatura perfetta, senza pericolo di inquinamento che dover preparare biberon. Senza dire del risparmio.


Per me per esempio era un problema allattare in giro per esempio. Quindi già questo mi limitava


----------



## Piperita (19 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io no.


Per me era come aver degli orgasmi in continuazione, non mi serviva altro


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Tua moglie mi sa di un kayerpiller caro mio
> Tu sei la parte frmminile e sensibile credo
> Io ho conservato tutto delle prime volte ..


Lei ha più ricordi evocati dai vestitini. E non ne vuole sapere di dar via la culla. Secondo me ogni persona lega i propri ricordi a determinati oggetti.


----------



## Tradito? (19 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E scusate se è poco.
> Io sono estremamente favorevole proprio per questo.
> Esperienza che ripeterei.
> Sentirsi come padre inclusi in questa esperienza straordinaria non è poco.
> ...


È il bimbo che sente meno contatto fisico, in un'epoca in cui è necessario per la sua crescita.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Brunetta.... tre mesi... la media di quelle che conosco va oltre l'anno e alcune superano i due anni.
> Sono per me, uomo, scelte molto personali e che rispetto, in quanto non ho potere né voglio averlo sul corpo di alcuno. Ed è il corpo di una donna che allatta, non il mio.
> Ma il giudizio a priori sulla scelta di una donna su cosa deve e può fare del suo corpo  non lo trovo corretto.
> Eppure c'è. Nel pensiero comune una donna che sceglie di non allattare per qualsiasi motivo personale deve giustificarsi.
> ...


Perché è naturale. Il corpo funziona così.
Quando ho allattato ho capito la scena di "Novecento" di Bertolucci (film che non mi piace) quando per uno sciopero le mucche non vengono munte e si sentono echeggiare i loro lamenti.
A me sembra anomalo rifiutare il funzionamento del corpo come fanno le anoressiche.


----------



## Divì (19 Novembre 2016)

Quoto Brunetta in ogni suo intervento di questo 3D


----------



## spleen (20 Novembre 2016)

Eppoi dai, vogliamo a sti bambini levargli da subito "la tetta"? La tetta è un piacere, prima di tutto.

Io da piccino volevo la tetta, era un mio diritto.....


----------



## Piperita (20 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Eppoi dai, vogliamo a sti bambini levargli da subito "la tetta"? La tetta è un piacere, prima di tutto.
> 
> Io da piccino volevo la tetta, era un mio diritto.....


Altrimenti  rimangono mammoni per sempre


----------



## spleen (20 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Altrimenti  rimangono mammoni per sempre


La gente non lo capisce mica che siamo mammiferi.
M a m m i f e r i.
Non biberoniferi, o succhiottiferi.


----------



## Piperita (21 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> La gente non lo capisce mica che siamo mammiferi.
> M a m m i f e r i.
> Non biberoniferi, o succhiottiferi.


Sfondi una porta aperta. Ho allattato mia figlia per 25 mesi


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Eppoi dai, vogliamo a sti bambini levargli da subito "la tetta"? La tetta è un piacere, prima di tutto.
> 
> Io da piccino volevo la tetta, era un mio diritto.....


Io manco me lo ricordo da piccino.
L'ho apprezzata solo da grande.


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2016)

Allora:
il discorso NON è: è meglio la tetta piuttosto che il biberon.
E' ovvio che è più naturale etc.
Questo lo leggiamo ovunque e nessuno lo mette in discussione.
Anche se mia figlia è cresciuta sana anche più della media (mai una malattia). E più di me allattato al seno.
Perché la statistica è appunta solo un gioco di numeri, non dà certezze ma probabilità.
Non ci impantaniamo su questo.
Il discorso è:
Può una donna per ragioni sue personali, di gestione della *sua vita*, essere colpevolizzata se decide  di condividere la necessità di nutrimento del figlio col marito o con i nonni o la baby sitter affidandosi all'allattamento artificiale?
Nella realtà. se una donna non allatta al seno, non si sforza di farlo anche quando non vorrebbe farlo, è problematica/irresponsabile/non pensa al futuro del bambino/pensa solo a sé e al corpo o alla carriera/ non ha spirito di sacrificio/ha bisogno dello psicologo etc. come è stato scritto qui.
Ora: l'uomo di fronte a un neonato può disinteressarsene tranquillamente, e, da alcune situazioni che conosco, continuare a fare la sua vita di sempre.
Può andare in palestra e pensare al proprio corpo, può dormire quando il bimbo viene allattato o si sveglia di notte, può non chiedere permessi per l'allattamento - anche se c'è l'art. 40 - (e se lo fa in certe ditte viene visto male), può fregarsene della dieta, etc. ma NESSUNO lo giudica perché non tocca a lui pensare a sfamare il neonato. è dovere della donna.
Ora, se l'uomo è esente naturalmente da giudizio, perché la donna invece lo diventa se decide altrimenti?
Soprattutto tenendo conto che la legge definisce chiaramente la parità tra i sessi anche per l'allattamento.
http://www.periodofertile.it/bambini/i-permessi-per-allattamento-come-sono-regolamentati
ovvero definisce una parità di genere anche per questo.
In un mondo veramente paritario, il "giudizio" non dovrebbe neppure esistere, a mio parere e la scelta valutata come una possibilità in più per una donna di gestire liberamente la propria vita, maternità compresa.


----------



## Tradito? (21 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Allora:
> In un mondo veramente paritario, il "giudizio" non dovrebbe neppure esistere, a mio parere e la scelta valutata come una possibilità in più per una donna di gestire liberamente la propria vita, maternità compresa.


per essere davvero paritario in questo mondo gli uomini dovrebbero partorire come le donne


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> per essere davvero paritario in questo mondo gli uomini dovrebbero partorire come le donne


L'uomo non può partorire, ma può nutrire il neonato e se sceglie di farlo è anche tutelato nell'ambito lavorativo.
E non è un diritto da poco.
Nella storia dell'allattamento non è sempre stato delegato alla madre, per secoli ci si è affidati alle balie, per esempio, o al latte vaccino (spesso mal sterilizzato).
Non è storia recente il lavoro delle donne: anche nella realtà contadina la madre aveva delle necessità lavorative tali da non potersi permettere di allattare il bambino e anche all'epoca poteva avere problemi nell'allattamento.
La mortalità infantile infatti era elevatissima.


----------



## Piperita (21 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Allora:
> il discorso NON è: è meglio la tetta piuttosto che il biberon.
> E' ovvio che è più naturale etc.
> Questo lo leggiamo ovunque e nessuno lo mette in discussione.
> ...



Ognuno è libero di fare ciò che vuole ma senza ipocrisia. Conosco gente che per non essere giudicata ha inventato svariate cose..non ho latte, non è nutriente...buh
Il discorso del lavoro e del continuare la propria vita, non è che io mi sia fermata per 25 mesi. Toglievo il latte e lo mettevo nel biberon, quando dovevo lavorare, e qualcuno lo dava al mio posto.
Per me, ripeto, allattare  è la conseguenza dell'avere un figlio , non riesco mentalmente a dividere le due cose


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ognuno è libero di fare ciò che vuole ma senza ipocrisia. Conosco gente che per non essere giudicata ha inventato svariate cose..non ho latte, non è nutriente...buh
> Il discorso del lavoro e del continuare la propria vita, non è che io mi sia fermata per 25 mesi. Toglievo il latte e lo mettevo nel biberon, quando dovevo lavorare, e qualcuno lo dava al mio posto.
> *Per me, ripeto, allattare  è la conseguenza dell'avere un figlio , non riesco mentalmente a dividere le due cose*


.
Se non avessi avuto latte eri obbligata a dividerle però
So che non era tua intenzione ma frasi come queste sono quelle che fanno sentire meno mamme (non parlo di me) le donne che non sono riuscite ad allattare


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ognuno è libero di fare ciò che vuole ma senza ipocrisia. *Conosco gente che per non essere giudicata ha inventato svariate cose..non ho latte, non è nutriente*...buh
> Il discorso del lavoro e del continuare la propria vita, non è che io mi sia fermata per 25 mesi. Toglievo il latte e lo mettevo nel biberon, quando dovevo lavorare, e qualcuno lo dava al mio posto.
> *Per me,* ripeto, allattare  è la conseguenza dell'avere un figlio , non riesco mentalmente a dividere le due cose



Giustamente hai scritto "per me".
Che è soggettivo.
"Per te" scegli quello che ritieni sia la soluzione migliore.
Questo equivale a dire che il "per me" possa avere un significato diverso per altre persone.
Nel primo neretto indichi qualcosa che non avrebbe ragione di esistere se ci si limitasse a valutare come tu stai facendo.
Difatti il mio discorso non vuole assolutamente affrontare la questione della bontà oggettiva o meno di una soluzione o sulle scelte personali ma sulla necessità di doversi giustificare proprio per quelle scelte.
Siamo passati da un'epoca in cui era sconveniente allattare in pubblico al seno (e si sono fatte giuste battaglie anche per non essere giudicate per questo) a un'altra in cui comunque una donna viene giudicata per una sua scelta diversa da quella di altre.
Se spostiamo l'argomento su altre materie notiamo come sia anche qui mutato come in altri temi solo obiettivo, non il modo.


----------



## Piperita (21 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Se non avessi avuto latte eri obbligata a dividerle però
> So che non era tua intenzione ma frasi come queste sono quelle che fanno sentire meno mamme (non parlo di me) le donne che non sono riuscite ad allattare


Ho scritto per me. Ho già detto che è una conseguenza naturale, secondo me, senza togliere niente a nessuno.
Se ho offeso qualcuna, chiedo scusa, non era mia intenzione


----------



## Piperita (21 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Giustamente hai scritto "per me".
> Che è soggettivo.
> "Per te" scegli quello che ritieni sia la soluzione migliore.
> Questo equivale a dire che il "per me" possa avere un significato diverso per altre persone.
> ...


Purtroppo come fai, sbagli...quindi non ci sarà mai un pensiero univoco e non dobbiamo aspettarci che il nostro operato piaccia a tutti. Ognuno prende decisioni e le porta avanti a testa alta, se non lo si fa e ci si nasconde dietro alle scuse  evidentemente c'è la  consapevolezza di stare facendo un errore. Non credi?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ho scritto per me. Ho già detto che è una conseguenza naturale, secondo me, senza togliere niente a nessuno.
> Se ho offeso qualcuna, chiedo scusa, non era mia intenzione


.
Ho premesso che era evidente che non era tua intenzione e nemmeno che lo pensassi quindi nessuna offesa. Figurati io non mi sono offesa nemmeno con chi me lo ha detto con l'intenzione di farmi restare male 
Mi domandavo solo come avresti reagito se non fossi riuscita ad allattare
Io di amiche disperate e che si sono sentito meno mamme per questo ne ho avute ed è una cosa che non ho mai capito.


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Purtroppo come fai, sbagli...quindi non ci sarà mai un pensiero univoco e non dobbiamo aspettarci che il nostro operato piaccia a tutti. Ognuno prende decisioni e le porta avanti a testa alta, se non lo si fa e ci si nasconde dietro alle scuse  *evidentemente c'è la  consapevolezza di stare facendo un errore*. Non credi?


No.
C'è il timore di essere giudicati.
Non tutti hanno la forza di ammettere le proprie scelte, o anche, le proprie differenze.
E' più semplice nascondersi omologandosi.
Ti porto un altro esempio: nella classe di mia figlia solo due bambini non seguono l'ora di religione e non sono stati battezzati.
In quanto atei non abbiamo ritenuto di fare scelte che non corrispondevano alla nostra identità.
Spetterà a mia figlia prendere decisioni su di sé e sul suo percorso eventuale in una Chiesa.
Gli altri?
Non ho rilevato alcun cattolico professante.
La maggior parte va in chiesa solo per comunione e confermazione dei figli a cui segue  il pasto rituale successivo.
Per una certa parte di loro della religione non frega nulla.
Eppure, hanno preferito non prendere una posizione "scomoda" e risultare "diversi" ad amici e parenti e subire un giudizio.
Non c'è alcuna consapevolezza in certe scelte, c'è un lasciarsi guidare dalle scelte di massa, senza ragionarci troppo su o individuare un problema in quello che si fa.
Il "così fan tutti" è la regola.


----------



## Piperita (21 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ho premesso che era evidente che non era tua intenzione e nemmeno che lo pensassi quindi nessuna offesa. Figurati io non mi sono offesa nemmeno con chi me lo ha detto con l'intenzione di farmi restare male
> Mi domandavo solo come avresti reagito se non fossi riuscita ad allattare
> Io di amiche disperate e che si sono sentito meno mamme per questo ne ho avute ed è una cosa che non ho mai capito.


Cosa avrei dovuto fare? Avrei preso atto della cosa e amen

Sai quante volte mi hanno fatta sentire inadeguata come mamma? hai voglia...ma ho fatto sempre quello che secondo me era più giusto e me ne assumo tutte le responsabilità.


----------



## Piperita (21 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> C'è il timore di essere giudicati.
> Non tutti hanno la forza di ammettere le proprie scelte, o anche, le proprie differenze.
> E' più semplice nascondersi omologandosi.
> ...


E' possibile che sia come dici nel momento in cui si fa quello che fanno gli altri, la massa, ma non al contrario, quando si sceglie di fare diversamente dalla massa....allora la scelta è consapevole


----------



## Tradito? (21 Novembre 2016)

Io non parlerei di scelta diversa dalla massa ma dalla natura, e sinceramente se una donna che può allattare e non lo fa per altri motivi viene giudicata, ci sta pure.


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Io non parlerei di scelta diversa dalla massa ma dalla natura, e sinceramente se una donna che può allattare e non lo fa per altri motivi viene giudicata, ci sta pure.


Quindi anche prendere la pillola, che rende il corpo di una donna meno naturale in quanto non fertile, deve essere sottoposto a giudizio? Se no, perché?


----------



## Tradito? (22 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi anche prendere la pillola, che rende il corpo di una donna meno naturale in quanto non fertile, deve essere sottoposto a giudizio? Se no, perché?


Nessun giudizio in questo caso. Perché non è una regola che ha importanza astrattamente ma in quanto  è coinvolto un bimbo.


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Nessun giudizio in questo caso. Perché non è una regola che ha importanza astrattamente ma in quanto  è coinvolto un bimbo.


La non fertilità preclude la maternità. Così come l'aborto la cancella.
Il principio comune è che la donna deve avere uno spazio decisionale sul proprio corpo e di conseguenza sulle proprie scelte di vita senza che vi sia una colpevolizzazione sociale, fate stante le opinioni del singolo, che può decidere liberamente di aderire a un'idea piuttosto che a un'altra, e in questo è tutelato dalla legge.
Ricordo sempre che è diritto anche dell'uomo di avere i permessi per l'allattamento.
E non è una conquista da poco, per la parità di genere.
Sulla salute del bimbo... avuto il parere favorevole della pediatra (la nostra è stata comunque una decisione ragionata), e constatato che io, allattato al seno, soffro di asma, allergie, sono finito in ospedale 4 volte da bambino ed ero sempre un po' malaticcio, mentre mio fratello, allattato con latte artificiale (con la qualità degli anni 70...) non ha mai avuto un cazzo ed è più legato a mia madre di quanto sia io, non ci siamo fatti scrupoli.
E nostra figlia, ripeto, non si è mai ammalata in 10 anni. Non soffre di allergie.
E' alta, bella, serena, ha ottimi risultati a scuola ed è anche atletica fisicamente.
Giusto per smentire le previsioni infauste.
Forse non siamo stati pessimi genitori, a questo punto, anche se le nostre scelte non sono state simili a quelle di altri.
Il mio discorso non è sull'esaltare un metodo piuttosto che un altro, ma è un invito ad aprirsi alle differenze e a ragionare sulle scelte che si compiono.
Un tempo la donna non poteva allattare al seno in pubblico pena la riprovazione sociale.
Ci sono volute battaglie di opinione per mutare questa cosa, e ora la donna è finalmente libera di farlo.
Ma introdotta una libertà, se ne è tolta un'altra: ora a essere mal giudicata è la donna che non allatta al seno.
E un po' come se noi che pratichiamo naturismo negli spazi riservati potessimo ribaltare il mondo ed essere maggioranza su tutte le spiagge.
E a quel punto cominciassimo a criticare chi va in spiaggia col costume.
Non sarebbe una conquista. A quel punto prenderei le parti di chi indossa il costume, proprio perché minoranza discriminata. La vera conquista è la libera convivenza delle differenze.


----------



## iosolo (22 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> La non fertilità preclude la maternità. Così come l'aborto la cancella.
> Il principio comune è che la donna deve avere uno spazio decisionale sul proprio corpo e di conseguenza sulle proprie scelte di vita senza che vi sia una colpevolizzazione sociale, fate stante le opinioni del singolo, che può decidere liberamente di aderire a un'idea piuttosto che a un'altra, e in questo è tutelato dalla legge.
> Ricordo sempre che è diritto anche dell'uomo di avere i permessi per l'allattamento.
> E non è una conquista da poco, per la parità di genere.
> ...


Questa però è una questione diversa. 
Se a livello medico è accertato che il latte materno sia migliore per un bambino, io a tutela di quel bambino posso e devo intervenire per cercare di capire le motivazioni di un tale rifiuto e se non ci sono idonee motivazioni devo sollecitare la madre a fare il bene del bambino.  

Scelta diversa secondo me è se una madre sceglie o meno il parto cesareo, per cui, anche se la mia scelta è diversa, devo accettare la scelta di una madre che decide del suo corpo visto che non ha nessun tipo di ripercussioni sul proprio figlio. 

Le scelte sono libere quando siamo solo noi a dover subire le conseguenze delle nostre scelte no quando lo si fa con un altro essere umano indifeso che deve essere comunque tutelato dalla Società. 
Credo che lo stesso ragionamento, in modo più invasivo e determinante, si può fare sui vaccini. 

Ora se qui diamo per assodato per il latte materno è migliore di quello artificiale allora è giusto che la Società cerchi di capire, promuovere, aiutare e anche far cambiare idea ad una donna portata per un netto rifiuto. 

Che poi ci sono donne che "giudicano" e colpevolizzano è purtroppo normale, ma le critiche credimi ci sono state anche per me che ho allattato oltre un anno. Chi vuole criticare trova sempre un motivo per farlo.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Questa però è una questione diversa.
> Se a livello medico è accertato che il latte materno sia migliore per un bambino, io a tutela di quel bambino posso e devo intervenire per cercare di capire le motivazioni di un tale rifiuto e se non ci sono idonee motivazioni devo sollecitare la madre a fare il bene del bambino.
> 
> Scelta diversa secondo me è se una madre sceglie o meno il parto cesareo, per cui, anche se la mia scelta è diversa, devo accettare la scelta di una madre che decide del suo corpo visto che non ha nessun tipo di ripercussioni sul proprio figlio.
> ...


quoto
Capire e spiegare assolutamente si. Non infierire anche.
Poi è indubbio che i bambini crescano anche con il latte artificiale e sani (i miei due ne sono un esempio) ma si dovrebbe se è possibile fare la scelta migliore per loro.


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto
> Capire e spiegare assolutamente si. Non infierire anche.
> *Poi è indubbio che i bambini crescano anche con il latte artificiale e sani *(i miei due ne sono un esempio) ma si dovrebbe se è possibile fare la scelta migliore per loro.


Ma quindi... 
crescono meglio o no?
Io finora non ho esperienza diretta di differenze che portino a favore dell'uno piuttosto che dell'altro metodo.
So quello che dice l'OMS, che traccia le linee guida.
Ma lo fa anche per lo zucchero (ragione sacrosanta, sicuramente) in cui consiglia di assumerne meno del 10% ogni giorno del fabbisogno energetico quotidiano, cosa che non fa nessuno (basti pensare che lo zucchero viene aggiunto anche alle verdure in scatola, alle patatine fritte, al pane industriale, agli insaccati, per capire quanto ne assumiamo ogni giorno) senza che a qualcuno venga in mente di dare contro alle mamme che danno la Nutella ai bambini o li portano da Mac Donald.
Lo fa per l'attività sportiva (almeno 60 minuti al giorno, cosa che non fa nessuno, tanto meno i bambini), per l'educazione sessuale, insomma per tutto quello che dovrebbe costituire la salute di un individuo fin dalla nascita.
Ovviamente anche l'alcol e il fumo li considera sostanze tossiche, soprattutto tra gli adolescenti.
Insomma: non sono poche le regole di salute per un bambino sano e un adulto che lo sia altrettanto, ma nel corso della vita esse vengono perlopiù trasgredite senza troppo clamore.
Quanti genitori ho visto fumare tranquillamente in presenza del figlio piccolo?
L'allattamento è il primo passo, ma non l'unico.
Ed è forse qui che - se vogliamo - si creano le differenze.
Se a un allattamento al seno di mamme "sana" (che non fa uso di droghe, alcol o farmaci che possano passare al bambino) segue uno svezzamento e un'alimentazione non sana oltre a abitudini inadeguate per l'età (troppa vita sedentaria, per esempio, scarse uscite dalla città e all'aria aperta, inverno compreso. Noi uscivamo ogni giorno anche con pioggia o neve) - sugli omogeneizzati e altri prodotti industriali per i bambini non ci si fa tanti scrupoli - ecco che la salute pretesa con l'allattamento va a farsi benedire.
Io sono figlio degli anni 70: chimica e coloranti a gogo e prodotti "tossici" da supermercato senza troppi scrupoli.
Con mia figlia abbiamo deciso diversamente. Ma questo è un altro discorso rispetto al mio iniziale.
E' evidente - ma viene dimenticato - che la salute dell'adulto la si decide in ogni fase di crescita del bambino.
Ed è per questo che ci sono bambini sani anche se allattati artificialmente e altri non sani allattati al seno. 
Però la nutella viene considerata un alimento per bambini... e non si dice niente, perché è buona...


----------



## iosolo (22 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma quindi...
> crescono meglio o no?
> Io finora non ho esperienza diretta di differenze che portino a favore dell'uno piuttosto che dell'altro metodo.
> So quello che dice l'OMS, che traccia le linee guida.
> ...



I medici, l'OMS, sono concordi che il latte materno è migliore per la crescita del bambino. Non ci sono altre teorie che provano il contrario, il massimo che possono dire è che non fa così tanti danni, ma per me non è abbastanza. 

Il fumo fa male. Il fumo in gravidanza è sconsigliato. Probabilmente troverai mamme soprattutto negli anni 70 che hanno fumato senza problemi in gravidanza e che hanno figli sanissimi. 
Io non ho fumato durante la gravidanza lo trovavo non sano per il mio bambino. Se vedo una mamma che fuma in gravidanza, il mio primo pensiero è "guarda che scema questa!", probabilmente se fossi un dottore gli direi che il fumo è dannoso primo per lei e poi per il suo bambino e forse nel farlo sarei anche molto severo. Come Stato cercherei tutti i modi di dissuaderla nel farlo. 

E' vero che nessuno proibisce la Nutella, ma se un bambino si mostra in sovrappeso il dottore ti richiama all'ordine. Ti consiglia e ti invita a seguire un alimentazione sana e corretta, a fare esercizio fisico ed evitare i prodotti troppo grassi per la salute del bambino. 

Certo che poi la decisione finale dipende da noi, dal nostro sentire e dal nostro metro di giudizio, nessuno può obbligare una madre ad allattare, a non fumare davanti ai figli, a seguire una alimentazione sana, ma lì torno al mio punto, è giusto che un medico, o chi per lui, cerchi di informare, dissuadere, indirizzare la madre cercando di fare il meglio per il bambino.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma quindi...
> crescono meglio o no?
> Io finora non ho esperienza diretta di differenze che portino a favore dell'uno piuttosto che dell'altro metodo.
> So quello che dice l'OMS, che traccia le linee guida.
> ...


.
Non è questione di crescere meglio o no ma che il latte della mamma sia più sano di quello artificiale non c'è dubbio direi
Esattamente come la carne fresca è meglio che l'omogenizzato
Che poi per comodità o altro si scelga l'artificiale e/o l'omogenizzato è un discorso ma sappiamo che almeno in questo non stiamo facendo il meglio per loro


----------



## brenin (22 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Non è questione di crescere meglio o no ma che il latte della mamma sia più sano di quello artificiale non c'è dubbio direi
> Esattamente come la carne fresca è meglio che l'omogenizzato
> Che poi per comodità o altro si scelga l'artificiale e/o l'omogenizzato è un discorso ma sappiamo che almeno in questo non stiamo facendo il meglio per loro


Mi intrometto....  non ne sono convinto..... in genere penso che non esistano verità assolute in questo campo; faccio un esempio : se si parla del latte materno, gioca un'importanza fondamentale,secondo me, non solo  la salute della mamma ma potrebbe anche incidere il tenore di vita passato prima della gravidanza, ci sono tanti fattori che potrebbero concorrere a far si che il latte materno non sia - indiscutibilmente - migliore di quello artificiale, come non è detto che la carne fresca sia per forza migliore dell'omogeneizzato.... c'è poi l'aspetto nutrizionale, che talvolta presenta problemi non da poco ( sia a livello quantitativo che qualitativo del latte materno ). Sul fatto di non fare il meglio per loro.....  per quanto mi riguarda non penso si possa mai avere la certezza, perchè l'alimentazione ( a mano che si consuni frutta , verdura e carne da noi coltivate/allevate ) oggigiorno presenta sempre rischi latenti.


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Mi intrometto....  non ne sono convinto..... in genere penso che non esistano verità assolute in questo campo; faccio un esempio : se si parla del latte materno, gioca un'importanza fondamentale,secondo me, non solo  la salute della mamma ma potrebbe anche incidere il tenore di vita passato prima della gravidanza, ci sono tanti fattori che potrebbero concorrere a far si che il latte materno non sia - indiscutibilmente - migliore di quello artificiale, come non è detto che la carne fresca sia per forza migliore dell'omogeneizzato.... c'è poi l'aspetto nutrizionale, che talvolta presenta problemi non da poco ( sia a livello quantitativo che qualitativo del latte materno ). Sul fatto di non fare il meglio per loro.....  per quanto mi riguarda non penso si possa mai avere la certezza, perchè l'alimentazione ( a mano che si consuni frutta , verdura e carne da noi coltivate/allevate ) oggigiorno presenta sempre rischi latenti.



Sì.
Credo che la superiorità del latte materno sia tale solo a livello statistico, non assoluto.
Lo stile di vita della madre incide e non poco
http://www.spazifood.it/wp/2014/06/03/quando-la-mamma-contamina-il-bambino/

Una delle contaminazioni è per esempio quella farmacologica.


----------



## iosolo (22 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Credo che la superiorità del latte materno sia tale solo a livello statistico, non assoluto.
> Lo stile di vita della madre incide e non poco
> http://www.spazifood.it/wp/2014/06/03/quando-la-mamma-contamina-il-bambino/
> ...



Su questo non mi trovi d'accordo assolutamente. 
Se la mamma è sana, se non ci sono problemi rilevanti per la mamma e per il bambino è il miglior nutrimento possibile. 
Di articoli che promuovono il latte materno invece che il latte artificiale siamo pieni: 
https://oggiscienza.it/2014/02/05/latte-artificiale-materno-pediatra/
Se  però tu metti in discussione anche questo punto è un altra questione,  ma quindi va vista su un lato più scientifico e medico che altro.

Ora  invece ti parlo da mamma: ho deciso di allattare ti dico che è  stupefacente, un miracolo e nonostante la fatica, ricordo quei momenti  con estrema dolcezza. E' come la gravidanza è qualcosa di pesante,  difficile, complicato, il corpo si trasforma, fai fatica a respirare...  però è meraviglioso. 
Non so perchè alcune donne non vedono  nell'allattamento lo stesso incredibile miracolo, ma è normale siamo  tutte diverse. Io l'ho visto come qualcosa di così naturale che non ho  mai pensato a qualcosa di diverso. 
Niente biberon, ne ciuccio,  niente sterilizzanti, niente latte da preparare la notte. Io e lui,  pelle contro pelle. Ero tutto quello di cui lui aveva bisogno. 

Non  credo che il padre sia escluso, se lui non vuole esserlo. Cullare il  bambino, curarlo, lavarlo, accudirlo nelle sue prime fasi è qualcosa che  prescinde dall'alimentarlo e non capisco perchè tu veda che una cosa  esclude l'altra. 

Io non giudico la tua scelta, sicuramente  ponderata e pensata, ma nemmeno amo le false informazioni, e credimi di  donne che per ignoranza decidono per il latte arteficiale invece che il  materno è pieno. 
Non si può allattare dopo il cesareo ad esempio, errore si può fare, bisogna solo attendere un paio di giorni in più. 
Dare l'aggiunta al bambino, errato perchè il bambino a quel punto è meno invogliato a succhiare. 
Allattare fa male al seno, errato questo solo se il bambino si attacca male... 
ecco  queste e altre informazioni mediche è importante che arrivino alla  mamma, che poi lei decida come meglio crede, è una sua scelta. 

Se  mi dici che tu e tua moglie avevate tutte le informazioni anche quella  che il latte materno è migliore del latte arteficiale e avete deciso di  fare altrimenti ci può stare. 
Che tu però neghi che lo sia, lì un po' mi  stona e ci vedo solo una falsa giustificazione.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Su questo non mi trovi d'accordo assolutamente.
> Se la mamma è sana, se non ci sono problemi rilevanti per la mamma e per il bambino è il miglior nutrimento possibile.
> Di articoli che promuovono il latte materno invece che il latte artificiale siamo pieni:
> https://oggiscienza.it/2014/02/05/latte-artificiale-materno-pediatra/
> ...


Sono in parte d'accordo con te
Su alcune cose per esempio trovo una forzatura (non credo sia il termine giusto ma non me ne viene uno migliore, chiedo scusa)
Se non hai abbastanza latte per una poppata e non dai l'aggiunta vuole dire che attacchi il bambino in continuazione finchè si sazia
Quindi non è errato dare l'aggiunta se vuoi evitare di attaccare di continuo il bambino.
io per esempio ho allattato al seno ma non a richiesta e facendo rispettare (non in maniera rigida) gli orari.
O io ho due figli che non sanno succhiare o quando si attaccavano (parlo delle prime settimane) vedevo la Madonna e tutti i Santi. Avevo le lacrime e in ospedale mi hanno tranquillizzata che era più che normale
Non parliamo dopo il cesareo che ogni volta che si attaccava mi sembrava mi si aprisse la ferita.
Non vedo nell'allattamento nessun miracolo ma appunto avendo deciso di aver figli ho fatto il possibile per allattarli il più possibile anche se con scarsi risultati
Rivivrei 10 gravidanze ma non 10 post gravidanze
Ho una cognata con una bimba di 2 anni e mezzo che le apre la camicia per attaccarsi e a me questa cosa fa venire i brividi
Non sono convinta che sia una cosa che serva alla bimba ma che "serva" alla madre. Mia opinione, a un certo punto la tetta può essere tranquillamente sostituita da un'alimentazione diversa
Sono strafavorevole al ciuccio anche perchè altrimenti è la mia tetta che diventa il suo ciuccio. 
La mia tetta serve ad alimentare. a volte ho la sensazione che la coccola sia per la madre più che per il figlio. 
A due anni e mezzo è un capriccio.


----------



## iosolo (22 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono in parte d'accordo con te
> Su alcune cose per esempio trovo una forzatura (non credo sia il termine giusto ma non me ne viene uno migliore, chiedo scusa)
> Se non hai abbastanza latte per una poppata e non dai l'aggiunta vuole dire che attacchi il bambino in continuazione finchè si sazia
> Quindi non è errato dare l'aggiunta se vuoi evitare di attaccare di continuo il bambino.
> ...


Oddio ora sembro io la talebana dell'allattamento e non volevo questo. 

Ti posso solo spiegare il mio vissuto e il mio sentire: ho fatto il corso pre-parto durante la gravidanza ed è una cosa che mi ha molto aiutato per tutte quelle che sono state le mie scelte successive. 
Anch'io ho avuto un cesareo. Nei momenti post parto tutto il coronario di parentame vario è arrivato al mio cospetto e alle urla folli di mio figlio erano prodighe di idee, soluzioni, consigli. 
Io essendo informata ho potuto scrollare le spalle e dirgli quale era la mia scelta. Allattare. 
Quindi avrei aspettato un giorno in più per avere la montata lattea e non ho richiesto nel frattempo per mio figlio l'aggiunta per calmarlo, ma ho continuato a tenerlo al seno fino a che il colostro è stato sostituito finalmente dalla montata lattea. Ho chiesto ad una ostetrica il modo migliore per allattarlo e le posizioni che avrei dovuto usare per allievare il fastidio. Ecco questo secondo è fare una scelta ponderata. Sapere e poter decidere liberamente. 
Se non fossi stata così informata sicuramente avrei scelto anch'io il latte artificiale ma non sarei stata soddisfatta. 

Per tua cognata non è ancora arrivato il momento di staccare sua figlia, anche quella è una scelta. Condivisibile o meno ma sempre una scelta, in realtà l'OMS consiglia di allattare fino a tre anni di età.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> *Oddio ora sembro io la talebana dell'allattamento e non volevo questo.*
> 
> Ti posso solo spiegare il mio vissuto e il mio sentire: ho fatto il corso pre-parto durante la gravidanza ed è una cosa che mi ha molto aiutato per tutte quelle che sono state le mie scelte successive.
> Anch'io ho avuto un cesareo. Nei momenti post parto tutto il coronario di parentame vario è arrivato al mio cospetto e alle urla folli di mio figlio erano prodighe di idee, soluzioni, consigli.
> ...


.
Ma no figurati 
Le talebane dell'allattamento mi avrebbero già insultata:rotfl:


----------



## Piperita (22 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma quindi...
> crescono meglio o no?
> Io finora non ho esperienza diretta di differenze che portino a favore dell'uno piuttosto che dell'altro metodo.
> So quello che dice l'OMS, che traccia le linee guida.
> ...


Non mi è chiaro se avete deciso insieme o tua moglie ha deciso di non allattare per motivi suoi ...


----------



## Tradito? (22 Novembre 2016)

E poi non vedo qual'è il problema, ci sono le leggi che tutelano, crociate contro le mamme che non allattano non ne ho mai viste, ma non si può impedire che le persone abbiano un loro giudizio.


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Su questo non mi trovi d'accordo assolutamente.
> Se la mamma è sana, se non ci sono problemi rilevanti per la mamma e per il bambino è il miglior nutrimento possibile.
> Di articoli che promuovono il latte materno invece che il latte artificiale siamo pieni:
> https://oggiscienza.it/2014/02/05/latte-artificiale-materno-pediatra/
> ...


Ho infatti detto se la mamma è sana. Se non consuma alcol. Non assume farmaci. Ha un'alimentazione e uno stile di vita sano e un latte sufficientemente nutriente. Si presuppone  a livello statistico che in Italia le mamme siano in maggioranza così per cui condivido la definizione della superiorità del latte materno nella maggior parte dei casi. 
A una tossicodipendente o a una persona soggetta a terapia farmacologica invece non mi sentirei di dire che il suo latte è migliore di quello artificiale. Non prima di un'analisi.


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono in parte d'accordo con te
> Su alcune cose per esempio trovo una forzatura (non credo sia il termine giusto ma non me ne viene uno migliore, chiedo scusa)
> Se non hai abbastanza latte per una poppata e non dai l'aggiunta vuole dire che attacchi il bambino in continuazione finchè si sazia
> Quindi non è errato dare l'aggiunta se vuoi evitare di attaccare di continuo il bambino.
> ...


Sì.


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> E poi non vedo qual'è il problema, ci sono le leggi che tutelano, crociate contro le mamme che non allattano non ne ho mai viste, ma non si può impedire che le persone abbiano un loro giudizio.


In ospedale mia moglie è stata redarguita in malo modo da una dottoressa di un programma di promozione dell'allattamento al seno promosso dalla  Regione formigoniana per la sua scelta (vabbè, diciamolo anche, era una di CL assunta lì per quello, per il resto abbiamo avuto da parte di tutti un atteggiamento neutro in ospedale). Il thread partiva da questa considerazione. Ha senso indurre sensi di colpa e la sensazione di inadeguatezza a una donna per una sua scelta?
Il giudizio... non si può impedire. Ma va considerato per quel che è: conseguenza di una propria scelta, non un criterio per giudicare negativamente gli altri.
Porto un esempio: se una persona è gay, come parte di una minoranza, difficilmente criticherà chi è etero.
Il contrario purtroppo accade.
Come pure chi pratica naturismo è soggetto alla critica da parte di chi non lo pratica (e anche all'invasione di campo, tante persone si sentono in diritto di transitare nei luoghi appositi non spogliandosi mai), ma di certo nessuno di noi si sente di criticare chi sulle spiagge va col costume.
Il giudizio, che è positivo verso una propria scelta, non deve essere strumento per escludere chi fa una scelta diversa.
Così anche qui: chi viene tradito dal proprio partner non dovrebbe attaccare chi ha tradito un altro partner, e viceversa.
Prima di tutto perché non esiste una figura simbolica di traditore o di tradito, ma una situazione in cui vi è un tradimento.
Secondo, perché nessuno di noi ha la totale sicurezza di non essere "cornuto" mentre tradisce, o di non tradire mai nel futuro.


----------



## danny (23 Novembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non mi è chiaro se avete deciso insieme o tua moglie ha deciso di non allattare per motivi suoi ...


Come uomo, mi riesce difficile pensare di avere più potere decisionale su questa cosa che mia moglie.
Mia moglie ha deciso per motivi suoi che ho trovato adeguati e condivisibili.
Diciamo che è stata una scelta razionale e ragionata, non subita o dettata dal caso e che ho trovato corretta.
Non è come quando si è deciso insieme di non battezzare nostra figlia, o per altre successive decisioni, in cui avevamo entrambi uguale diritto di parola.
Diciamo che si siamo incontrati sulla visione di molti aspetti della vita e questo ha facilitato la decisione.


----------



## Nuvola71 (23 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> La non fertilità preclude la maternità. Così come l'aborto la cancella.
> Il principio comune è che la donna deve avere uno spazio decisionale sul proprio corpo e di conseguenza sulle proprie scelte di vita senza che vi sia una colpevolizzazione sociale, fate stante le opinioni del singolo, che può decidere liberamente di aderire a un'idea piuttosto che a un'altra, e in questo è tutelato dalla legge.
> Ricordo sempre che è diritto anche dell'uomo di avere i permessi per l'allattamento.
> E non è una conquista da poco, per la parità di genere.
> ...


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Carola (24 Novembre 2016)

Sono Nipote e amica di pediatri 
Si , crescono meglio e hanno minori possibilità Future di sviluppare allergie e malattie punto 

Detto questo ognuno fa come può si sa.


----------



## Carola (24 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Come uomo, mi riesce difficile pensare di avere più potere decisionale su questa cosa che mia moglie.
> Mia moglie ha deciso per motivi suoi che ho trovato adeguati e condivisibili.
> Diciamo che è stata una scelta razionale e ragionata, non subita o dettata dal caso e che ho trovato corretta.
> Non è come quando si è deciso insieme di non battezzare nostra figlia, o per altre successive decisioni, in cui avevamo entrambi uguale diritto di parola.
> Diciamo che si siamo incontrati sulla visione di molti aspetti della vita e questo ha facilitato la decisione.


Io non li trovo adeguati pur ammettendo che allattare e pesante e vincolante X alcune 

Ma a me personalmente fa un po specie
Ho molte amiche che hanno optato X la
Medesima scelta e i o presone validissime ma con un forte senso di egoismo 
Non è una critica sono così in ogni ambito della loro vita anche un po viziatelle da mariti e famigliari in generale
E campano pure meglio di altre 
Questo è ciò che ho visto io X esperienza


----------

